

Time to Take the Gloves Off with Sorenson Media - Steve_Smith
http://blog.encoding.com/?p=702

======
atomical
Are there any providers that scale encoding? Is it still going to take a long
time to encode 2 hours of video or can you split it up between different
instances?

~~~
Steve_Smith
Hey @atomical - Yes, definitely. You can use SaaS like Encoding.com or
Zencoder to scale your video encoding easily in the cloud. 2 hours of content
probably won't take that long because parallel encoding (and finding other
smart ways to accelerate the process) is the name of the game in cloud. I'd be
happy to set you up at Encoding.com if you're interested in testing us out.

